

Show HN: Goodreads for Movies - grishma
http://www.rinema.com

======
stadeschuldt
What really keeps me from signing up to a new movie rating site is the work I
have to put in again. I rate my movies on IMDB for the last 8 years and I do
not want to rate > 500 movies again. Maybe you could find a way to import
those ratings (IMDB lets you export your history as csv).

~~~
grishma
Apologies, just noticed this. We already have a .csv import facility.

------
coolnow
How does this differ from Letterboxd or Trakt?

~~~
grishma
Letterboxd & Trakt are just tracking. Rinema also helps you discover
interesting movies you would like to watch. You can discover movies on Rinema
via:

\- Taste Buddies: We believe best recommendations come from people who share
your tastes in cinema, so, not only does Rinema tell you what your friends are
watching but, it helps you find other users who have similar tastes (taste
buddies as we call them) We have an ok-cupid like match score for film buffs.
You can then either follow those users to find out what they are watching or
directly generate recommendations from their collections.

\- You can find interesting movies from various lists. Rinema has Iconic
lists: NY Times top 1000, BFI top 250, as well as famous film makers
favorites. And, ofcourse, there are some very interesting movie lists created
by our users like Hacker Movies, Film Adaptations, Mind Twisters etc. etc.

\- Last but, not the list we do have algorithmic recommendations too and also,
tons of ways (genre, lang & more) of exploring our database of 170,000+ movies
in a beautiful UI.

